# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση - Υποτροφίες

## Morgan

το βρηκα ενδιαφερον......


Union of Hellenic Shipowners program of awards and scholarships....http://www.bridge-log.com/news/2006/11/1254.html

----------


## kouklentes

γεια σου morgan

 Το θεμα ειναι οντως ενδιαφερον αλλα για εμας τουσ μαχιμους ναυτικουσ ουδεν λογος

----------


## Morgan

αυτο εννοειται, δυστυχως...........
οι εταιρειες νοιωθω τι τις περισσοτερες φορες θελουν τους ναυτικους τους , απλα ναυτικους.

----------


## Mad_k

Υποτροφίες δειτε μόνο στο Ιδρυμα Κρατικών Υποτροφιών ή του Ιδρυματος Ωναση.

----------


## kouklentes

Το ξερω το Ιδρυμα .Ομως υποτροφια για ναυτικο εν ενεργεια δε βλεπω στον οριζοντα.ΜΟνο για παιδια ναυτικων και τα σχετικα

----------


## gvaggelas

The Union of Greek Shipowners (*UGS*) has announced the opening of applications for three
scholarships for post-graduate studies for 2007-2008 period. The *Antonis Chandris* scholarship of
$10,000 is open to children of seafarers studying at a university within the European Union. The
*Stathis Gourdomichalis* scholarship, also of $10,000, is open for post graduate studies in shipping
and ship finance, while the *Carras Hellas*-sponsored scholarship of $15,000 is for post graduate
students studying shipping in an English-speaking university. Applications close *December 31*,
2007. Further information: Union of Greek Shipowners: Tel: 210 4291 159-65, Fax: 210 4291 166,
E-mail: ugs@ath.forthnet.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The Hellenic Marine Environment Protection Association (*Helmepa*) is offering a scholarship for
the 2008/2009 year in honour of the association's founder, *George P Livanos* for post-graduate
studies in a MSc in shipping, transport and international commerce at the *University of the Aegean**
*Chios campus. The scholarship is open to the offspring of seafarers who have graduated from an
university or the Academy of Merchant Marine and have written a thesis on the sea environment,
and who are under the age of 30. Applications have to be in by *March 20*. Further information:
Helmepa, 5 Pergamou Street, 171 21 Nea Smyrni, Tel: 210 9343.088, Fax: 210 9353.847, E-mail:
helmepa@helmepa.gr

----------


## Asterias

www.rotary.org

----------


## Nautilia News

HELMEPA_logo.JPG

*Υποτροφία, ύψους €15.000, θα αφορά μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στη Ναυπηγική – Θαλάσσια Μηχανική και Τεχνολογία*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Οι Υποτροφίες της HELMEPA για το 2015-2016*

----------


## Nautilia News

Δύο Υποτροφίες από το ALBA Graduate Business School με την υποστήριξη του Ομίλου ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΑ

----------


## Nautilia News

*Υποτροφίες για μεταπτυχιακά στο εξωτερικό από τα Ελληνικά Πετρέλαια*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/ypo...nika-petrelea/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Υποτροφίες HELMEPA*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/ypotrofies-helmepa/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Οι Υποτροφίες της HELMEPA για το 2017-2018*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/%ce%bf...%bf-2017-2018/ .

----------

